# C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens



## bofferbrauer (29. September 2017)

*C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Soeben wurde eine weitere Mini Konsole vorgestellt: Der C64 mini. Wie es der name schon andeutet, handelt es sich hierbei um eine Miniaturausgabe des guten alten Brotkastens.

Commodore 64 Mini Console Announced - IGN

Die Retrokonsole soll Anfang 2018 für 69,99£, 69,99$ und 79,99€ erscheinen, sprich Europäer zahlen mächtig drauf auf den US Preis. Später soll noch eine Full-size Version nachfolgen, also quasi eine 1:1 Kopie des C64 mit modernerer Hardware innendrin.

Die Konsole kommt mit 40 vorinstallierten Spielen, sowie einem Joystick (eine Nachbildung des Competition Pro Joysticks), einem HDMI Kabel und einer Gebrauchsanweisung.

Die Komplette Liste aller Spiele könnt ihr hier sehen: The official C64 website – The World’s best-selling Home Computer – Reborn!

Eigene Meinung: Sieht gut aus, doch die Spieleliste ist echt dünn, die meisten Kracher des Systems glänzen leider nur mit Abwesenheit.


----------



## HisN (29. September 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*

Lustige Idee, Full-Size für die Leute die jetzt langsam 50 werden (oder noch älter sind) sicherlich interessant.
Aber bevor man sich das kauft .... startet einen C64er-Emulator und zockt eure alten Schätzen vorher mal an.
Was man früher "toll" gefunden hat ist heute eigentlich in vielen Fällen nur noch Schrott. So gebockt es vor 30 Jahren auch hat weil es innovativ oder neu war .... wir sind (inzwischen) verwöhnt. 
Da helfen auf "die Kracher" nicht wirklich weiter. So traurig es auch ist. Schon mal geschaut wie groß ein 320x200-Fenster auf eurem 4K-Monitor ist?


----------



## blu-skye (29. September 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Stimme ich voll zu!
Das, was wir mal am Gaming toll fanden, ist heute definitiv anders, weil wir was anderes in der Zwischenzeit gewöhnt sind.

Darum wird nun auch Age of Empire in 4k neu aufgelegt, damit es halbwegs gut aussieht


----------



## Johnny05 (30. September 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



HisN schrieb:


> Lustige Idee, Full-Size für die Leute die jetzt langsam 50 werden (oder noch älter sind) sicherlich interessant.
> Aber bevor man sich das kauft .... startet einen C64er-Emulator und zockt eure alten Schätzen vorher mal an.
> Was man früher "toll" gefunden hat ist heute eigentlich in vielen Fällen nur noch Schrott. So gebockt es vor 30 Jahren auch hat weil es innovativ oder neu war .... wir sind (inzwischen) verwöhnt.
> Da helfen auf "die Kracher" nicht wirklich weiter. So traurig es auch ist. Schon mal geschaut wie groß ein 320x200-Fenster auf eurem 4K-Monitor ist?




Ich geh auf die 50 zu.....trotzdem ist das Ding nicht interessant für mich.Ich hatte mit 15 einen C64 mit Floppy-Disk und 2 Competions- Pro dazu.Damals war das ne Riesensache als Wir in der Schule unzählige  5 1/4 Zoll Disketten mit Spielen getauscht haben.Heute ist das für mich nichts mehr.Mit der Nostalgie muss auch mal gut sein.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Jason1 (30. September 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Ich komme zwar eher aus der Super Nintendo Zeit, aber einige C64 Spiele kenn sogar ich noch (-die waren aber damals im Grunde schon Retro ). Ist zwar wie auch die Nintendo Minis eine nette Idee, aber krankt auch hier an den üblichen Schwächen. Die Größte auch hier>> Es können keine weiteren Spiele hinzugefügt werden und dabei sind die installierten Spiele sogar noch erschreckend nichtssagend. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum es die Hersteller nicht möglich machen weitere Spiele zu installieren. Man könnte ganz leicht ein kleines Shop System aufbauen wo jeder einkaufen kann, Gerde bei den Nintendo Minis könnten die sich vor Andrang vermutlich kaum retten. Aber nein, stattdessen wird ein geschlossenes System verkauft das immer nur einen kleinen Spielebereich abdeckt. Echt schade...

Das C64 Mini wird jedenfalls an mir vorübergehen.

*PS: *Wenn die Spiele drauf wären würde ich es sofort kaufen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eY2gK1MPgh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Wenn es mich mal wieder packt werden meine Originalen angestöpselt.


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Man tut sich ein gefallen die Erinnerung, Erinnerung bleiben zu lassen. Probiert eine Emulator aus bevor Ihr Geld ausgibt, vieles was damals grandios war, ist heute nur noch gruselig. Damals war es halt neu, innovativ und faszinierend, heute ist es einfach veraltet.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Zunächst dachte ich, muß ich haben aber dann kam schnell die Ernüchterung, mit der Erinnerung an den Tag, als ich mir ein CBS Coleco Vision zum zweiten mal gekauft hatte. Liegt auch schon 12 oder 15 Jahre zurück und brachte nicht den erhofften Retro Kick sondern machte mir deutlich, das diese Dinge nicht mehr für den täglichen Gebrauch in diese Zeit passen. Deshalb kann ich nur sagen, wer Sammelt der sollte immer  Originale sammeln. Desweiteren ist das eh immer so eine Sache mit der Spieleauswahl auf diesen Dingern. Es fehlen immer einige aus der eigenen Hitliste also besser Emulator und gut ist.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Ich hab meinen C64 nebst einem 1541 noch in einer Kiste sowie dreier Competition Pro im Neuzustand (die Dinger gingen dank Summer-/Wintergames ja reihenweise zu Bruch )
Wenns mich irgendwann mal wieder packt Whizzball, Yie Ar Kung Fu oder Pirates! usw. zu zocken wird das ganze ausgepackt 
DAS ist für mich Nostalgie und nicht diese "Neuauflagen"


----------



## Malcador (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Wow, ich selbst hatte nie den C64 (zu jung  aber ich war damals stolzer Besitzer eines Amiga 500. Dieses Projekt lässt mich direkt hoffen, dass es auch ein solches Remake gibt. Denn der alte 500er ist leider defekt. 
Zum oben genannten Trend, dass alte Spiele heute nicht mehr ziehen kann ich nur sagen, wenn ein Spiel vor 30 Jahren gut war ist es auch heute noch gut. Ich erinnere nur allzu gerne an das alte Age of Empires 2, dass selbst heute noch millionenfach gespielt wird.


----------



## Jibbomat (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



CSOger schrieb:


> Wenn es mich mal wieder packt werden meine Originalen angestöpselt.



Wohoo, sogar noch Datesette oder wie die hießen  
Funktionieren die Bänder noch ? 
Man war ich stolz als ich endlich disks hatte


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Ich finde die Konsole ganz interessant. Allerdings ist die Spiele Zusammenstellung noch verbesserungswürdig. Ich hoffe mal das später noch Spielepacks nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



Jibbomat schrieb:


> Wohoo, sogar noch Datesette oder wie die hießen
> Funktionieren die Bänder noch ?



Ja,die ich probiert habe (vor ca.einem Jahr) liefen noch.
Ist aber auch alles noch auf Floppy vorhanden.


----------



## Jason1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



Malcador schrieb:


> ...
> Zum oben genannten Trend, dass alte Spiele heute nicht mehr ziehen kann ich nur sagen, wenn ein Spiel vor 30 Jahren gut war ist es auch heute noch gut.
> ...



Das kann man pauschal so auf keinen Fall sagen.
Denn nur weil etwas irgendwann mal gut war, heißt das im Umkehrschluss ja nicht das es auch für alle Zeit und für jeden gut bleibt, ansonsten würden wir immer noch mit Freude einen Faustkeil benutzen . Solche Dinge sind immer abhängig von der aktuellen Genration. Kurzum, man muss schon ein Liebhaber solcher Dinge wie alter Videospiele sein und hat sie im besten Fall damals selber erlebt, als sie halt wirklich "State of the Art" waren. Daher vermute ich auch mal das ~80% der Käufer dieser Classic Mini Konsolen weit über 30 sind. 

Zeig heutzutage Kindern oder Jugendlichen mal ein paar C64, Amiga oder andere alten Spiele....das ist höchstens nur was um es ein paar Minuten mit kurioser Mini zu spielen und es dann Achselzuckend weg zu legen. Ist ja auch absolut verständlich, den für jemanden der keinen Bezug dazu hat ist es wirklich nur veraltet  und unansehnlich. Vor allem weil sich neben der Spielmechanik auch das Spielerverhalten grundlegend verändert hat. Früher waren Spiele z. B. weitaus stärker auf Trial&Error, oder Auswendiglernen ausgelegt...wer auf solche Spiele nicht trainiert ist, oder sowas grundsätzlich gar nicht kennt wird schnell frustrierst abwinken, denn aus dem Stegreif beherrscht man sowas nicht. Ich seh das ja selber wenn ich wieder alte Jump&Runs spiele...ich bin nicht mal annähernd so gut darin wie damals anno Tobak mit dem SNES. Da fehlt viel von der Intuition als man sowas nach der Schule oder in der Freizeit ständig gespielt hat.

 Auch Sachen wie klassische Pont&Click Adventures muss man zu ihrer Zeit gekannt und gespielt haben, ansonsten weiß man gar nicht was das Spiel eigentlich von einem will. Dieses "Korkenzieherdenken" eines Day of the Tentakel oder Indiana Jones gibt es in der Form einfach nicht mehr.  Das heißt übrigens nicht das alte Spiele von der Mechanik her besser oder schlechter waren, sie sind einfach nur anderes  und waren auf ganz andere Dinge hin ausgelegt. Hatte natürlich auch was damit zu tun das Spiele damals auch nur das waren, "Spiele". Heutzutage sind es aber eher umfangreiche interaktive Unterhaltungsmedien, die zudem aufgrund immenser Produktionskosten ein weit gefächertes Publikum erreichen müssen, als nur die Kinder im Kinderzimmer wie das halt früher der Fall war.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde die Konsole ganz interessant. Allerdings ist die Spiele Zusammenstellung noch verbesserungswürdig. Ich hoffe mal das später noch Spielepacks nachgeschoben werden.



Ja, die Spieleauswahl ist nicht so der Bringer, ist auch mein größter Makel an der Retrokonsole.


----------



## bastian123f (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Was mich jetzt in erster Linie interessiert, ist die Hardware. Ich weiß, dass da nicht viel drin ist, aber trozdem wäre es mal interessant.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



Jason1 schrieb:


> Das kann man pauschal so auf keinen Fall sagen..


Doch, kann  man.
Gut programmiert bleibt gut programmiert und Schrott bleibt Schrott.

Man sehe sich mal die ersten 3D Konsolen an.
Da klaffen Welten zwischen blitzerfreier und Hinter-der-Wand-Programmierung.
 WipeOut, R-Type Delta, Starfox, ... - da sieht man es am besten.

Genau so ist das auf allen anderen Systemen.


> Me kuhn us Kühscheß kei Rosine gemach


 sagte meine Oma immer.
Wie Recht sie doch hatte ... .

Ob man jetzt die Minikonsole haben muß, ist persönlicher Geschmack.

Nostalgisch ist sie jedenfalls.
Da Katakis fehlt, wird sie wohl nicht die meine werden.


----------



## Jason1 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> *Doch, kann  man.*
> Gut programmiert bleibt gut programmiert und Schrott bleibt Schrott.


Nein, kann man nicht....
Wenn man deiner Logik folgt, wäre ein Ford T-Mobil ja immer noch ein fantastisches  Auto, mit dem auch im Alltag jeder fahren würde. Es ist aber lediglich nur noch eine Kuriosität längst vergangener Tage, alles andere ist verklärte Nostalgie von Sammlern und Liebhabern. Ein Spiel kann noch so gut programmiert sein, aber wenn es nicht mehr dem Zeitgeist entspricht, weil es halt einfach aus einer komplett anderen Zeit mit einer anderen Zielgruppe kommt, wird es einfach nicht mehr angenommen und dabei lasse ich die Optik mal komplett außen vor.  

Es kommt halt auch am Beispiel von Videospielen gar nicht auf die Spiele als solches an, sondern auf die aktuelle Generation von Menschen DIE sie spielt. So gut wie kein Mensch der jünger als 25 ist kann mit Spielen von vor 30-40 Jahren was anfangen. IdR tun das nur diejenigen die das Zeug damals noch als Kinder wirklich aktiv erlebt haben und entsprechende Erinnerung daran knüpfen.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



HisN schrieb:


> Lustige Idee, Full-Size für die Leute die jetzt langsam 50 werden (oder noch älter sind) sicherlich interessant.
> Aber bevor man sich das kauft .... startet einen C64er-Emulator und zockt eure alten Schätzen vorher mal an.
> Was man früher "toll" gefunden hat ist heute eigentlich in vielen Fällen nur noch Schrott. So gebockt es vor 30 Jahren auch hat weil es innovativ oder neu war .... wir sind (inzwischen) verwöhnt.
> Da helfen auf "die Kracher" nicht wirklich weiter. So traurig es auch ist. Schon mal geschaut wie groß ein 320x200-Fenster auf eurem 4K-Monitor ist?



So ist es leider wirklich. Daher habe ich mir auch die beiden NES Minis nicht gekauft. Die meisten Sachen ie früher gebockt haben waren nicht mehr das für mich was sie waren als ich sie in Emulationen geschmissen habe.

Dennoch finde ich die Idee topp!


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



Jason1 schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht....
> Wenn man deiner Logik folgt, wäre ein Ford T-Mobil ja immer noch ein fantastisches  Auto, mit dem auch im Alltag jeder fahren würde. Es ist aber lediglich nur noch eine Kuriosität längst vergangener Tage,


Nein.
Das T-Model (falls Du das meinst:  Ford Modell T – Wikipedia) war, ist und bleibt ein gut konstruiertes Auto:


> Die Konstruktion ist simpel und dadurch äußerst langlebig, fast  alle Reparaturen können ohne Spezialwerkzeuge ausgeführt werden


.

Und eine Kuriosität ist es ebensowenig.
Immerhin hat es sich bis 1972 als meistverkauftes Auto der Welt bewährt.
Und mit dem Auto kann man sicher auch heute noch fahren.
Es gibt da Leute die machen das (150.000 Fahrzeuge gibt es noch).

Der Motor ist fast unverwüstlich (2,9l Hubraum, 20PS bei 1800U/min und Verdichtung von 4:1).
Den kann man nur mit Gewalt zerstören.



Jason1 schrieb:


> alles andere ist verklärte Nostalgie von Sammlern und Liebhabern.


Nein.
Gute Konstruktion und gutes Material sind einfach unersetzbar.

Hier steht ein bajazzo CR 7500.
Der spielt die heutigen Plastikkisten alle an die Wand.

35 Jahre alt, super Klang, kratzfreie Funktion, spielt per MP3 Player alles ab und auch noch Kassetten.
Und der hält auch noch die nächsten 35 Jahre - wegen der modularen Konstruktion und wegen des guten Materials.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel kann noch so gut programmiert sein, aber wenn es nicht mehr dem Zeitgeist entspricht, weil es halt einfach aus einer komplett anderen Zeit mit einer anderen Zielgruppe kommt, wird es einfach nicht mehr angenommen


Wer's glaubt.
Als ich neulich Baryon angeworfen habe in der Dosbox, kam sofort die Frage: "Wo kann man das kaufen?"



Jason1 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt auch am Beispiel von Videospielen gar nicht auf die Spiele als solches an, sondern auf die aktuelle Generation von Menschen DIE sie spielt. So gut wie kein Mensch der jünger als 25 ist kann mit Spielen von vor 30-40 Jahren was anfangen.


Weil man es nicht kennt, so wie die Musik von damals.



Jason1 schrieb:


> IdR tun das nur diejenigen die das Zeug damals noch als Kinder wirklich aktiv erlebt haben und entsprechende Erinnerung daran knüpfen.


Das hat wiederum mit der Qualität nichts zu tun.
Die qualitativ schlechten Spiele kennt ja niemand mehr, eben weil sie nicht oft gespielt wurden.

Und sieh Dir mal WipeOut auf der Playstation, PC und Saturn an, dann siehst Du, wer die Programmierung beherrscht.


----------



## Jason1 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Das T-Model (falls Du das meinst:  Ford Modell T – Wikipedia) war, ist und bleibt ein gut konstruiertes Auto:
> Und eine Kuriosität ist es ebensowenig.
> Immerhin hat es sich bis 1972 als meistverkauftes Auto der Welt bewährt.
> ...


So ein Quark....Das ordne ich mal unter Trollerei ein.
Du fährst wohl auch noch damit durch die Gegend, wie? Abgesehen von ein paar wenigen Sammlern die das Gerät alle paar Monate bei Sonnenschein raus holen ist das ein Museumsstück.
Willst du mit so einem Blödsinn etwa wirklich aufzeigen das C64 Spiele auch heute noch konkurrenzfähig sind?  



> Nein.
> Gute Konstruktion und gutes Material sind einfach unersetzbar.
> 
> Hier steht ein bajazzo CR 7500.
> ...


Schon wieder so ein wirres Zeug....KEIN Mensch benutzt ein über 30  Jahre altes Radio...und wenn du denkst das sich sowas gut anhört, würde ich mal was mehr Geld in vernünftige HD Soundhardware investieren.



> Wer's glaubt.
> Als ich neulich Baryon angeworfen habe in der Dosbox, kam sofort die Frage: "Wo kann man das kaufen?"


Du lebst offenbar in einer sehr merkwürdigen eigenen Welt ...Ja dann entwickel doch ein paar dolle neue C64  oder DOS Spiele und werde damit reich. Die Leute "reißen" sie dir bestimmt aus den Händen.



> Weil man es nicht kennt, so wie die Musik von damals.


Weil es eine ganz andere Zielgruppe war, mit ganz anderen Interessen in einer anderen Zeit. Spiele von damals wurden zudem im Grunde rein für Kinde und jüngere Jugendliche entwickelt und das auch noch auf Basis von aus heutiger Sicht  altertümlicher Technik.

Abschließend...
Ich mag auch Retrospiele wie die vom SNES, oder auch einige Amiga Titel und ich könnte mich sogar für ein Retro Radio begeistern, das ich mir dann in die Ecke stelle...aber ich bin nicht so verstrahlt zu denken, dass diese alten Spiele heute auch nur eine Sekunde lang für eine breite Masse interessant sind, geschweige denn das sie mit aktuellen Produktionen in Konkurrenz treten könnten. Um sowas zu glauben muss man schon wirklich ziemlich wunderlich sein. Das die Classic Mini Konsolen sich so gut verkaufen zeigt allerdings schön das sich viele 30+ Semester gerne an ihre Kindheit zurück erinnern und in Nostalgie schwelgen,...dass wars dann aber auch auf lange Sicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*



Jason1 schrieb:


> So ein Quark....Das ordne ich mal unter Trollerei ein.


Stimmt.


----------



## Jason1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Ähnlich sympatisch wie Gaffer btw.  

*btt. *
Sofern das C64 Mini wie schon das NES Mini gehackt wird und es somit die Möglichkeit gibt die ziemlich enttäuschende Originale Spielliste mit anderen Titeln auszutauchen, werde ich es wohl kaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



Jason1 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein wirres Zeug....KEIN Mensch benutzt ein über 30  Jahre altes Radio...


Ach was?
Meine Panasonic-Anlage läuft jeden Tag.


Jason1 schrieb:


> würde ich mal was mehr Geld in vernünftige HD Soundhardware investieren.


Mit 80% dieser "HD Soundhardware" wischen die Anlagen von Sony, Panasonic, Technics, Grundig aus dieser Zeit leistungs- und klangmäßig den Fußboden auf.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Du lebst offenbar in einer sehr merkwürdigen eigenen Welt ... .


Wirklich?
Vielleicht kommst Du eines Tages mal von Deinem hohe Roß der einzig uns alleine seligmachenden Weltsicht herunter und akzeptierst, daß es auch Menschen gibt, die eine andere haben.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Ja dann entwickel doch ein paar dolle neue C64  oder DOS Spiele und werde damit reich. Die Leute "reißen" sie dir bestimmt aus den Händen..


Assembler kann ich noch, mal sehen. 

Besonders empfehle ich Dir, die persönlichen Beleidigungen zu unterlassen, das wird nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Jason1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die RÃ¼ckkehr des Brotkastens*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ach was?
> Meine Panasonic-Anlage läuft jeden Tag.


Und du stehst natürlich stellvertretend für den Durchschnittskunden was? Mal sehen wieviele von denen mit über 30 Jahre alter Soundhardware unterwegs sind. 



> Mit 80% dieser "HD Soundhardware" wischen die Anlagen von Sony, Panasonic, Technics, Grundig aus dieser Zeit leistungs- und klangmäßig den Fußboden auf.


Wie gesagt, du kennst offenbar nichts vernünftiges, oder nur Lösungen aus dem MediMarkt. Das hier ist allerdings der falsche Thread um dich mal aufzuklären.



> Wirklich?
> Vielleicht kommst Du eines Tages mal von Deinem hohe Roß der einzig uns alleine seligmachenden Weltsicht herunter und akzeptierst, daß es auch Menschen gibt, die eine andere haben.


Es reicht schon in der normalen Welt zu leben. 



> Besonders empfehle ich Dir, die persönlichen Beleidigungen zu unterlassen, das wird nicht gern gesehen.


Unterlass du lieber die Trollerei....hier geht es um das C64 Mini und nicht um deine Weltsicht.
*
btt!*
Apropos C64 Mini, was soll das Teil eigentlich kosten? Mehr als 90 Euro würde ich dafür allerdings eh nicht ausgeben.
*Edit:* Steht ja im Starttopic ....80 Euro. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Langsam reicht`s ... .


----------



## Jason1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Das finde ich auch...

----
Das hier wäre mal eine gute Spielliste für das C64 Mini. Allerdings fehlt da noch Outrun, Wizzball, Forbidden Forest, Rambo und Test Drive.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fj5cAdVo2A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C64 Mini - Die Rückkehr des Brotkastens*

Gute Idee - aber nicht mit diesen Spielen


----------

